# What format for submitting film? (undergrad - Chapman and Loyola)



## Ferb

Hi everyone - 

Is Vimeo an ok format for submitting my film sample? Or am I better off using a bit.ly link or a different site to host? This is for undergrad (chapman and loyola)

Thanks for your help!


----------

